# To all Tibook owners...



## tismey (Jun 27, 2001)

I know there are a few of you on here, so help me out, will ya?

I noticed the other day that the casing on my PBG4 doesn't sit quite flush around the DVD drive. This made me paranoid, cos I'm more of a hypochondriac about my computer than I am about me... Anyhoo, whay I've now noticed is a 'popping' sound emanating from the area around the DVD drive when I rest my hands on it when I'm typing. SOrt of a clicking/popping noise when even a little pressure is applied to the casing above the DVD drive.

Anyone else had/got this? I want to know if it's normal, and a by-product of having a sexy, thin, light machine with a slot-loading DVD, or if it's the first sign of an iffy drive that's going to pack up on me soon.

I've had no problems inserting/ejecting/mounting cds or DVDs at all


----------



## rharder (Jun 28, 2001)

I haven't had problems either, but I do have to be careful not to press down to hard over the CD area or the CD sounds like it's getting scratched. I've never actually had disc damage though.

-Rob


----------



## jdog (Jun 28, 2001)

timsey: does this happen only when you have a disc in?

The other night I had been using my TiBook for a while and rebooted.  When it started up I got this god awful high pitched noise coming from somewhere on the right side.  I powered down then restarted and it was fine.  Then about a half hour later it started again.  So I stoped using it that night and have not had the problem since?  Ever hear of that before?

-jdog


----------



## tismey (Jun 28, 2001)

No, not had anything as scary-sounding as that.

I tend to get this odd popping noise pretty much all the time - I don't use my drive that much when I'm actually using my machine. I was aware of the problem Rob mentions, where it can cause the disc to scrape on the inside of the drive, but I've not had that at all. Regardless of whether there's a disc in, the drive, or the metal around it, pops when you put even the slightest bit of pressure on it.

I rang Apple, and the guy there said that the one in his office did it too. I was just wondering if anyone proper had experienced it.


----------



## jdog (Jun 29, 2001)

I just wanted to let yall know that the high pitch noise I am hearing is coming from the monitor.  When I have the brightness up all the way, it screams in the highest tone and comes down as I lower the brightness.  I don't know if this is something I should be worried about?

-jdog


----------



## tismey (Jun 29, 2001)

Sounds like it's the pixels on your monitor screaming as you subject them to all that brightness...  

I'd give Apple a call if I was you... apparently Apple engineers are licenced to do repairs onsite, so if you're still under warranty then they might come to you... or at least they did for some friends of mine.


----------



## PassY (Jun 29, 2001)

this is not a problem, but a an error at the design team of apple, more pb g4 have this problem, just go to an Apple repair center.

another problem is that the dvd drive can't read disc where the inside is "painted".


i have seen lots of problem with the dvd and pb g4


----------



## tismey (Jun 29, 2001)

An error by the design team that you have to get repaired at an Apple repair place isn't a problem??? It bloody well is when you've just spent 2 and a half grand on what is supposedly a top-of-the-range computer!!!!

Anyway, which not-problem were you referring to? My funny popping sound, or jdog's funny squealing sound?

I might take the bottom off mine (you're allowed to apparently) and see if I can realign the case....


----------



## tismey (Jun 29, 2001)

Well, I'm a happy bunny now. Took off the bottom, and put it back no again so it fits properly. Turns out the fact that my DVD drive wasn't flush with the case at the front is dealt with at the end of the bit of the manual that tells you how to install an Airport card - looks like it's a common problem with the way the case fits together. So my Ti is all svelt again. And more to the point, that damned annoying 'popping' noise is gone.....


----------

